# Taking your pet abroad



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

Just to let everyone know who are taking their dog abroad for the first time, don't worry!. We took our little chihuahua to France and spain for the first time this September and he was brill, we had no probs at all. We took his own food and bottled water and he loved it all, the beach, sea, walks, meeting different people and the heat.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Our little pooch is in the US with us at the moment

well travelled


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great you found it so easy

It is

We take him everywhere with us

Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

rexos - any details of the Vet you used for the Pet Passport scheme on your return appreciated.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We all know that we pay DEFRA about £30 to bring our muts back into the UK

But did you know that DEFRA rip off us in the sum of

£380 yes £380 when you return from the USA 8O 
thats just to check paperwork

Loddy :x


----------

